# Angeln ohne Bundesfischereischein



## OnkelToM (28. Juni 2005)

Hallo Leutz.
Ich hab da ein Problem.
Ich selber habe den Bundesfischereischein , aber 2 gute Kumpels von mir nicht. Ich konnte die beiden aber zum Angeln begeistern nur das ganze Forellenpuff geangele geht mir voll auf den Nerv.
Wir wollten jetzt kurzfristig mal was billiges im Ausland suchen, wo nicht son Papiergewurschtel wie hier in Germany ist.

Was wir vorhaben:
Zelte direkt am Wasser am besten an nem See 1 Woche ruhe haben und fischen fischen fischen. Natürlich das ganze auf Catch&Release Basis.

Ich wäre euch echt super dankbar wenn einer von euch da irgendwas weiss.
Greetz der Onkel


----------



## CyTrobIc (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln ohne Bundesfischereischein*

In Dänemark und Schweden kann man sich für alle möglichen Gewässer ne Wochen oder Jahrekarte kaufen, selbst braucht man keinen Angelschein.


----------



## OnkelToM (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln ohne Bundesfischereischein*

jo danke,aber ich dachte an eher etwas näher.  Weil dänemark und schweden is ja schon weit wech:S so holland,schweiz,österreich,frankreich. Wenn da jemand was wüsste wäre schon genial. Nur Holland is wieder das Problem mit Zelt am wasser und nachtangeln


----------



## Fotomanni (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln ohne Bundesfischereischein*



			
				OnkelToM schrieb:
			
		

> aber ich dachte an eher etwas näher.



In einer der letzten Fisch & Fang war mal ein Bericht über einen See an der Grenze zu Luxemburg. Den darf man als Grenzgewässer ohne Bundesfischereischein befischen. Erlaubniskarte braucht man aber trotzdem.


----------



## Forellenhunter (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln ohne Bundesfischereischein*

Im guten alten Deutschland.Meines wissens darf man doch in SH und Meck-Pomm. mit einem käuflich zu erwerbenden Touri-Schein angeln? Oder???#c

Gruß
Sören


----------



## buggs (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln ohne Bundesfischereischein*

Hab das Thema mal nach Europa verschoben wo es hin gehört.


----------



## OnkelToM (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Angeln ohne Bundesfischereischein*



			
				Forellenhunter schrieb:
			
		

> Im guten alten Deutschland.Meines wissens darf man doch in SH und Meck-Pomm. mit einem käuflich zu erwerbenden Touri-Schein angeln? Oder???#c
> 
> Gruß
> Sören




Superidee, Vielen Dank. Ab 1.July is der Touriangelschein gültig
Und ab 6 ten July sind wir da


----------



## Vince (9. September 2005)

*AW: Angeln ohne Bundesfischereischein*

Falls es noch von Interesse ist, die Mosel, Sauer und Our dürfen ohne Fischereischein beangelt werden. Das sind Grenzgewässer zu Luxemburg und können sowohl auf deutscher als auch luxemburgischer Seite ohne Fischereischein beangelt werden. Lediglich ein Grenzgewässerschein (Erlaubnisschein) ist erforderlich. Der kostet 15€/Jahr, 10€/Monat, 5€/Woche.
Siehe hierzu auch:

http://webplaza.pt.lu/cstrotz/grenzgewaesser.htm


----------



## käptn iglo (10. September 2005)

*AW: Angeln ohne Bundesfischereischein*

wie sieht es dann mit oder -neiße aus ist doch auch ein grenzgewässer?


----------



## french fish (10. September 2005)

*AW: Angeln ohne Bundesfischereischein*

Hab ich mich auch gefragt...
Das man an Grenzgewässern keinen Angelschein braucht ist mir neu! Am Rhein darf man nicht ohne Angelschein, und der Rhein ist ja wohl ohne Zweifel auch ein Grenzgewässer, nämlich zwischen Deutschland & Frankreich...!?
Hat da jemand genauere Info´s???

Greetz @ all


----------



## der Wolfsbarsch (10. September 2005)

*AW: Angeln ohne Bundesfischereischein*

wenn du in meck-pomm einen fischereischein oder eine tageskarte kaufen willst musst du bei jedem ordentlichen fischer einen sportfischerpass vorlegen.
mir erging es bisher immer so.

der wolfsbarsch |wavey:


----------

